# update on my market wether -PICTURE!!!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so.. if anyone remembers i was supposed to get one of the two paint bucks as my market wether.. 



but we ( the breeder and i ) changed our minds and went with a completely different one


going up this week to see him now that he's a few weeks old.. but heres some pictures of his brothers /sisters from years past


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: update on my market wether*

those are real nice goats.. :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: update on my market wether*

I agree that they are nice animals.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: update on my market wether*

i'm so excited that she let me get this one... cause i didn't pick the doe and she had alot of reserves on wethers..

but i have to butcher paolo to "pay" for him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: update on my market wether*

well SDK....... you should be excited... :leap: ..you are very lucky ....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: update on my market wether*

wow that saddleback kid is N-I-C-E!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: update on my market wether*

i got a picture of him!!! so nice looking! i can't wait to go up and play with him

compared to the paint buck kids ( who are a week older) his growth rate is MUCH better ( he was a triplet too and the paints were twins) and i'm liking his body type much better than the paints who are chunkier and more BUCKY...

i'm so excited! he's getting a nautical themed name.. but i want to actually see him before i start choosing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as a market wether do you have to butcher him too?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh.. here's pictures of the paint buck kids... very shortbodied compared to the other wethers


stacey- he's going to be shown at my county fair.. but as he's my last wether ever.. if he doesn't win a champion i may just bring him home and keep him as a "token" of my fair days..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the paint looks quite chunky to me :shrug: 

but I am sure you made a better choice then I could ever do.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well the longer more feminie wethers tend to do better at our fair, the shorter chunkier ones don't do so well.. but i think she got people to buy them as bucks so she made out money too!

i'm really excited though.. i get to see him this weekend or next week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree SDK ,your choice is a better one for a show wether...you are very right ......they want lean and mean ...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i hope he isn't mean!! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i hope he isn't mean!! haha


why would you say that..LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you said lean andMEAN! haha

i've been brewing names in my head all day.. i might get to go see him sunday... hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

